# Stumpy Nubs Entertaining Review: Rockler Bench Cookies & Accessories P2



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

I have NO IDEA why the videos above are not playing. If I post one on the thread, it works fine. Doesn't matter which one. If I place two, they don't work. If I place three they all work. if I place all four, two of them work. Hopefully this gets cleared up because it appears to be on the LJ end.

Until then you can watch them all here- at Stumpynubs.com


----------



## Lwin (Apr 19, 2013)

Don't worry about it, you will find other ways to shamelessly promote yourself I'm sure!


----------



## StumpyNubs (Sep 25, 2010)

You're a breath of fresh air. How you go invest a few thousand dollars in filming and editing equipment, then spend 12 hours a day teaching about woodworking. Then you'll know a bit more about what you're talking about.


----------

